# flexie-t anyone?



## elbone65 (May 27, 2006)

I bought a package of these new tees to try since I was very curious about them (must admit I buy things out of pure curiosity) However I was very surprised by the performance of this new tee, it bends and it is soft so there is no scratches on the bottom of my driver, it has lasted so far for 2 rounds and it still looks great (compared to my old brush-t). My drives seems to come out with lees spin giving me a few extra yards (my normal score for 18 is 90 so any help is welcomed) the only thing is it sits a bit lower than I like it. Have any of you tried this tee?


----------



## TonyC (May 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your business elbone65. I am glad that you like our golf tees. Is interesting that you mention the height, a couple of golf club pros that have tried them liked the height, however another one did mentioned that he would like it higher. They are currently 38mm (ground up) I am planning on making a bit higher to 45mm (ground up). Once again thank you for you business


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

I got some Brush-t's yesterday, 3 for £5 ..... what a joke. But i have hit everyfair except 2 which is more then i used to hit


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Was interested to see if these really help. I was thinking about trying some flex-t s but do you really think it was the tees?


----------



## elbone65 (May 27, 2006)

bigboy said:


> Was interested to see if these really help. I was thinking about trying some flex-t s but do you really think it was the tees?


Well I don't know 100% for sure, but if anything else I only carry one tee in my pocket for the whole round and it does not break (three complete rounds so far and it still going)You mentioned flex-t those might be different. I was taking about Flexie-t the ones that look like a regular tee but are soft in the top.


----------

